

Best introductory statistics book to develop intuitive grasp of topic? - akd

What's a good introductory statistics book? I've found a few but they suffer from one of two faults:<p>* One type glosses over everything and just spits out a bunch of formulas that you are supposed to apply. There's no thought given to explaining the conceptual understanding...such as WHY confidence intervals vary as the square root of sample size.<p>* Another type is made for theoretical math majors and is based on extremely rigorous proofs of arcane details which I'm not interested in.<p>Is there a good book that strikes a balance and teaches me an intuitive grasp of statistics? I'm already very familiar with probability.
======
macmac
Introduction to Statistical Thought is nice:
<http://www.stat.duke.edu/~michael/print.pdf>

Also I think below links are all quite interesting:

<http://yudkowsky.net/bayes/bayes.html>

<http://www.stats202.com/>

~~~
akd
thanks! I will check these out.

